# Ebay fees



## mikeinkaty (Mar 10, 2013)

I haven't sold anything on Ebay for years. What are the fee's nowdays assuming that I'm am an average small seller (don't have an ebay store) selling from the USA to people in the USA? 

Ebay Fees (listing fee, selling fee, Shipping fee, what else) (What is the shipping fee? Do I still have to mail it UPS, FedEx, or where ever?)
Paypal fees

Say I listed something and its final 'bid' price was $1000. How much should I expect to realize from that sale?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## darshevo (Mar 12, 2013)

For all intensive purposes its about 15% between ebay's final value fee, paypal transaction fee and the fact that they now charge the final value fee on shipping as well.


----------



## element47.5 (Mar 12, 2013)

Agree with Darshevo, I figure about 14% but let's not split hairs. Punitive, IMO.


----------



## rusty (Mar 12, 2013)

If you've not sold in a very long time expect paypal to hold your funds.


----------



## MMFJ (Mar 12, 2013)

rusty said:


> If you've not sold in a very long time expect paypal to hold your funds.


and eBay to restrict your ability to list (I just reopened an old account for a particular purpose - they are stopping me from listing more than one product per category for "up to 90 days"!)


----------



## resabed01 (Mar 12, 2013)

I was tired of the wife wanting to list her "stuff" on mine so she recently opened her own account.
She is restricted from listing more than ten items per month and the items can't total more than $1000 per month. Paypal holds her money for two weeks but she can still use it to pay for shipping.
Fees are around 14% like the others said.

Surprising you can't list more than 1 item per catagory, that's a new one.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 12, 2013)

That must just be for new sellers or not so active accounts. I can list as many items in the same category as i want. You just need to change the keywords in the item description so the wording is a little different. I add a period at the end of my first listing, two periods on the 2nd listing, 3 periods on the 3rd listing and so on. I don't have an ebay store just a business account. Reckon it's the difference between a personal account and a business account?


----------



## MMFJ (Mar 12, 2013)

yeah, this is an old personal account - opened about 5 years ago and never sold anything in there.

after all the "you are a Top Seller", but unless you have the luck to not have some idiot give a negative feedback for 'not as described', even though there are pictures of every direction and shape, etc. (well, you know the story.....) - I got fed up with them and closed my store, sold off (well, it has wound up being 'given away' as the guy has never paid me on it and he's disappeared....) the inventory and turned over the ebay account to a buddy of mine that wanted to 'keep the business open' - (a whole other story....).

anyway, I thought I was through with eBay until Palladium beat me over the head to sell my books on there - Ok, I finally decided to do it and figured an older account would be better than a brand new one. But, they stopped me from listing more than one book (they told me anything in the same category at all - I didn't try rewording/renaming....). I was able to put one in an auction and one as a 'buy it now'.

The funny thing is that when I called to complain about only being able to list one item in each category, the CSR told me that, even though I used the eBay tools to get the category, I was not in compliance and they could "further restrict" my account (though, just how, I can't imagine!). I had put the name of the book in their 'find me a category' box and then used the one that came up (isn't that what you are supposed to do with the tools they provide???) - yet, I was 'not in compliance'??? And, supposedly as a 'new' user, just how friendly are they to the newbie? 

Well, I can say that my experience with them was to find out they are just as RUDE to a new person as to one that was selling several hundred items a year and putting a wad of cash in both eBay and Paypal pockets. Guess that makes it OK then, as long as they treat everyone as poorly as the next..........

(said as he exits the anti-eBay soap box section...... :roll:


----------

